# Having severe connection issues with mylink



## stetsonvest (May 10, 2017)

2017 LS 
Right after i purchased my car i had some small issues that were no bother and found a way around them but now ive had more issues pop up and im curious if i need to take it to my dealer or if theres an alternative solution.
1. My Bluetooth always disconnects when i first connect it and have to reconnect it.(every phone we have used has done this)
2. When i make a call or receive a call it disconnects from the Bluetooth entirely and i have to delete the connection and repair it to make it work. (Every phone we have used does this)
3. The usb connection doesnt work properly, we have installed andriod auto and used apple car play as well as trying many different cables and carrying phones with no success. Some charge, some dont. But none of them connect to the system for sure or for the projection as it says theres no compatible devices.

All devices used are up to date with required apps installed, phones include
Iphone 6 and 6+
Iphone 7 and 7+
Samsung Galaxy s5, s6, s7 
ZTE Grand X max 2 (my phone)
Acatel Idol 4

I have no other physical issues with the car beyond the stereo issues. Any ideas or do i need to take time off work to set up a service?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it needs either the head unit replaced, software updated, or if the bluetooth/USB module is still separate from the head unit like in the Gen 1, that may be your culprit.

The 2016 LT's (7" HU, same as yours) I spent a good few weeks in had no issues with Bluetooth and connecting to my iPhone 6; my 2016 Premier with the 8" HU occasionally doesn't connect to Bluetooth unless I go into settings and tell it to find the phone. Both would occasionally skip or stumble when CarPlay or Spotify opened until you unplug and re-plug in the phone, but I think that's more to do with my phone being an idiot, as it does the same thing in my friend's Civic.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have Galaxy s7 and the only issue have in my Premiere is it won't charge wireless....its a issue with the phone not the car. It connects everytime with out issue to bluetooth and works fine with Android auto. Definitely take it in something is wrong with it.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't have problems with my Bluetooth. But I have the same issues with the USB not working with my phone, different cables, still very difficult to get to work with Android Auto.


----------



## stetsonvest (May 10, 2017)

Should the head unit be covered by warranty? Provided i take a week off work to get it handled.


----------



## stetsonvest (May 10, 2017)

Or is there a way to possibly update it myself?


----------



## stetsonvest (May 10, 2017)

The most confusing is the unit disconnects when i receive or make a phone call, it freezes up the connection and only lets me see contacts in the menu but disables phone and media from my phone and i cant enable them after that. I have to fully delete it and re pair it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

stetsonvest said:


> Should the head unit be covered by warranty? Provided i take a week off work to get it handled.


Call ahead of time and ask if they'll give you a rental.

Should be covered by warranty. Sit there with the service advisor and demonstrate what it's doing so they can write it up as such.


----------



## stetsonvest (May 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> stetsonvest said:
> 
> 
> > Should the head unit be covered by warranty? Provided i take a week off work to get it handled.
> ...


That will be helarious to see how fast they fix it as my daily commute it 160 miles round trip.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> or if the bluetooth/USB module is still separate from the head unit like in the Gen 1,


That was only true of the non-MyLink (green screen) models. 

The key to getting this fixed is to be able to demonstrate this to the dealer and give them the steps to reproduce it. They might try and reflash the radio. Failing that, replace head unit.

As long as you're still in B2B warranty, you should be good.


----------



## stetsonvest (May 10, 2017)

I called and they said a replacement would be covered, but ask that i make sure to check for my phones to be updated (which both my wife and i are on Latest updates). Ill have no issues reproducing the results since its a 100% fail rate at doing the required tasks. I cant even have anything plugged into the 12v or it statics out the radio.


----------

